# Post Haloween Artwork Here



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Open invitation to all; Post some haloween art in this thread. Don't make me be the only one. 
"Big, Bad Wolf"


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

If I could I would but I am backlogged with commissions so will sit this out and enjoy the creations. This is really nice Don.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Oooo, good idea! I'll have to see what I can come up with. My daughter just did a Halloween drawing for her art class. It's pretty good, I may post that, too. 

BTW, nice drawing, Don! Very eery! Muhahahaha....


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

I have a few movie characters Ive been thinking about drawing- Jack Nicholson losing his mind in "the shining" or maybe Captain Spaulding from house of 1000 corpses. ooo- maybe the exorcist girl? yikes! That would scare me while drawing it! might be a little late, but I may try to contribute to this thread eventually.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds great Jeff! Who says haloween has a time frame? Im thinking of Eastwood as William Munny in "Unforgiven" when he turns and says "You Aint armed are ya?"


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

easily one of my fav movies ever, Don. "He shoulda armed himself...if he was gonna decorate his saloon with my friend."


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Its one of my favorites also, Jeff!
I present my version of William Munny, saying "Deserve's got nuthin to do with it!"


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

YESS!!
"Innocent?!....innocent of what?"

love the grittyness- that is william Munny for sure. great job Donny!

ok - finally I am getting to my first halloween thread entry.. 
"all work and no play...."


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

This sounds fun Don. Here are a few holloween themed stipplings I've done.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

a few more of work on jack...








"...I'm not gonna HURTCHA. ...."


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol, ur gonna make go redbox that movie Jeff!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Wicked, Michael!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeff, now THAT'S SCARY! Great job! He is going to crawl out of the page and get us all!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

still have a little more darkening to do, but jack's basically done.
thanks mike and donny!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Maaaaaan, you are sooooo on point Jeff! Thanks for being so darn good. You guys are making me a better artist off of pure inspiration.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks Michael. you're makin me think about doing more dark/ scary stuff- I appreciate it man!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Fantastic job on this one, Jeff!


----------



## toritea (Jun 22, 2012)

wow Jeff - thats seriously amazing!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks very much toritea


----------

